# Short Hopper Dimensions - Throat OD of 65 - 68 mm



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Can anyone here tell me of any small hoppers (thinking about 250g) where the throat is somewhere in between 65 - 68mm? i would like to source a couple of hoppers for my two project grinders which are both variants of the Macap MXA grinder. The inner diameter of the upper burr carrier is 68mm. So something where the outer diameter of the hopper throat is something between 65 - 68mm would be ideal. I imagine I could get away with something as narrow as 60mm with the judicious usage of gaskets/insulating tape.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Am trying to sort one out for you getting a second one sent out.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Am trying to sort one out for you getting a second one sent out.


Ah cheers for that Dave. I thought perhaps you were too busy with other things. I can't get over how helpful everyone here is.


----------



## Amsterdam cafeïne (Jul 5, 2015)

ridland said:


> Ah cheers for that Dave. I thought perhaps you were too busy with other things. I can't get over how helpful everyone here is.


Hi, I was Reading your posts. I was wondering what hopper you used in the end? I'm looking for a small hopper with outer diameter of the neck/collar of 68 mm? Would be great if you could let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Amsterdam cafeïne said:


> Hi, I was Reading your posts. I was wondering what hopper you used? I'm looking for a small hopper with Outer diameter of the neck/collar of 68 mm? Would be great if you coultre let me know.
> 
> Cheers!


I can get hold of a 250 gram hopper that is 67mm diameter, from a contact that I have.


----------



## Amsterdam cafeïne (Jul 5, 2015)

Can I see it anywere? Can you give me an idea about the costs? Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will post up a photo of one in situ tomorrow, unfortunately they are not cheap, around £35.


----------



## Amsterdam cafeïne (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for your help. Let me know about shipping costs to The Netherlands.

Regards


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Amsterdam cafeïne said:


> Thanks for your help. Let me know about shipping costs to The Netherlands.
> 
> Regards


will do


----------



## Amsterdam cafeïne (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey Coffeechap do you maybe have time to post the photo?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will have to be tomorrow I am afraid


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here it is in situ in a Macap m7


----------



## Amsterdam cafeïne (Jul 5, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Here it is in situ in a Macap m7
> View attachment 15397


Looks good! Outside diameter was 67 mm? Do you think I can order this in the Netherlands? Or do you have a good rate shipping it to the Netherlands? Thanks anyway.

Regards


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let me see what the postage will be.


----------



## Amsterdam cafeïne (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you find out amount of postage? Or do you want to tell me The brand so I can order it here?


----------



## jonkro (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey Coffeechap

I am looking for at small hopper (around 250 g) with outer diameter for 67 mm for my Fiorenzato f5.

Can you still get hold of a hopper like that? If yes - whar is the Price and shipping cost to Denmark.

Thanks!

Regards!


----------

